# Eigene Cloud: FritzNAS, Nextcloud oder doch weiter Google?



## DasBorgkollektiv (30. Juli 2019)

Moin,

Ich denke seit geraumer Zeit darüber nach, eine "eigene" Cloud zu basteln, um die Dateien nicht mehr bei Microsoft und Google liegen zu haben. Kontakte und Kalender habe ich testweise bereits zu Nextcloud verlagert. Aber der Reihe nach.
Um das ganze zu vereinfachen, soll es im folgenden um den Ordner "Studium" gehen, in denen Hausarbeiten, Literatur und Citavi-Projekte liegen

Zu allererst die Geräte, die ich vor mir habe:

Ein PC mit Windows 10 und Manjaro 
Ein Laptop mit Windows 10 
Android-Smartphone 
FritzBox 7590 
4 TB Festplatte, angschlossen an der Fritzbox 

Das Ziel:
Der Ordner Studium soll auf Computer, Laptop und Smartphone ortsunabhängig verfügbar sein und Änderungen sollen synchronisiert werden.

Wie ist es zur Zeit:
Ursprünglich habe ich FritzNAS genutzt. Hier lag der Ordner Studium neben Filmen und Musik auf der 4 TB Festplatte. Solange ich mich im lokalen Netzwerk aufgehalten habe, konnte ich auch mit allen Geräten über den Explorer auf den Ordner zugreifen. Sobald ich allerdings bspw. in der Uni war, musste ich den Fernzugang über die MyFritz-Weboberfläche nutzen bzw. die App für Android. Das führte dazu, dass ich, wenn ich zuhause war, ständig hin- und herkopiert habe zwischen PC und Laptop. Sehr weit habe ich mich aber mit dem Fernzugriff auf die FritzBox aber nicht eingelesen. Es ist wohl per VPN möglich, auch auf FritzNas zuzugreifen, setzt aber immer eine VPN-Einwahl auf den Geräten voraus. Außerdem wird dies problematisch, wenn ich auf Literatur und Dienste zugreifen möchte, die eine Einwahl in das Campus-Netz erfordern

Vorerst hatte ich nämlich eine einfachere Lösung gefunden. Google Drive und das dazugehörige Backup and Sync. Das funktioniert genauso wie das im Windows-Explorer integrierte OneDrive, hat aber mehr Speicherplatz (und den brauche ich). Ich bearbeite meinen Ordner und, Internetverbindung vorausgesetzt, wird alles ortsunabhängig synchronisiert. D.h. ich bearbeite ein Citavi-Projekt in der Uni, die Änderungen gehen sofort an den Google-Server und ich kann zuhause einfach weiterarbeiten, ohne nerviges hoch und herunterladen auf den NAS im lokalen Netzwerk.
Allerdings liegen somit meine Dateien somit auf Google-Servern.

Nun bin ich auf Nextcloud gestoßen und sehe darin das Potenzial, nicht nur meine Dateien, sondern auch Kalender und Kontakte von Google wegzubekommen. Letzteres teste ich bereits, wie oben erwähnt. Dazu nutze ich derzeit einen (kostenlosen) Provider. Allerdings haben die kostenlosen Provider allesamt zu große Einschränkungen.
Nun gibt es die Möglichkeit, sich mit einem Raspberry Pi eine eigene Nextcloud zu bauen, die aus dem Internet auch von außen erreichbar ist. Hier frage ich mich aber, ob dies sicherheitstechnisch unbedenklich, wenn ich das Gerät nach außen öffne.

Es gibt nun also zwei Möglichkeiten:
Ich versuche es irgendwie mit FritzNAS und VPN-Spielereien. Oder übersehe ich irgendwas beim Thema FritzNAS?
Oder ich bastel mir eine Pi mit Nextcloud.
Hierbei gäbe es auch ein optionales Ziel: Wenn ein Gerät im Heimnetz ist, soll es sich nicht übers Internet mit Nextcloud synchronisieren, sondern übers lokale Netzwerk.

Was mein Ihr? Weitermachen mit Google ist zwar eine bequeme, aber nicht verantwortungsvolle Alternative.


----------



## efdev (30. Juli 2019)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Ich versuche es irgendwie mit FritzNAS und VPN-Spielereien. Oder übersehe ich irgendwas beim Thema FritzNAS?
> Oder ich bastel mir eine Pi mit Nextcloud.



Und was ist mit Variante drei, sich nen VPS/Root für ein paar € jeden Monat mieten und darauf die Nextcloud laufen lassen?


----------



## Olstyle (30. Juli 2019)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Hierbei gäbe es auch ein optionales Ziel: Wenn ein Gerät im Heimnetz ist, soll es sich nicht übers Internet mit Nextcloud synchronisieren, sondern übers lokale Netzwerk.


Das macht TCP/IP schon ganz von selbst. Die Pakete nehmen immer den kürzesten Weg also im Falle einer öffentlich erreichbaren Nextcloud aus dem Heimnetz trotzdem den Weg durch letzteres.


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (30. Juli 2019)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das macht TCP/IP schon ganz von selbst. Die Pakete nehmen immer den kürzesten Weg…



Das würde ich so nicht unterschreiben; beim Routing gibt’s da noch andere Sachen zu beachten, besonders für autonome Systeme. Aber darum geht’s hier ja nicht. 

Bezüglich Erregbarkeit des Servers über die „normale“ URL im eigenen Netz ist das ganze leider nicht so einfach. 
Dafür muss dein Router entweder NAT Loopback können oder du brauchst einen eigenen DNS Server, der die DNS Abfrage nach der IP des Servers mit der lokalen IP beantwortet. 
Bei letzterem könntest du dann allerdings Probleme mit HTTPS kriegen. 
Aber bei beiden Methoden sollte kein Traffic dein internes Netz verlassen.


----------



## Matusalem (30. Juli 2019)

Die Fritz!Box ist primär ein Internet-Router. Die integrierte NAS Funktion ist von daher  einfach gehalten und mir ist kein Weg bekannt wie Du diese so "aufbohren" kannst um eine zuverlässige Synchronisierung hinzubekommen, sowohl lokal als auch über das Internet.

Nextcloud ist direkt als Cloud-Speicher gedacht und bietet die zuverlässige, bequeme Synchronisierung. Über offene Schnittstellen ebenfalls die Synchroniserung von Kontakt und Kalenderdaten, was Du anscheinend schon ausprobiert hast. Kontakte und Kalender auf Nextcloud und dann mit den standard Smartphone Apps oder mit Thunderbird synchronisieren ist für mich jedenfalls ein echter Gewinn. Dazu noch andere nützliche Apps die zum Teil Skype oder Doodle hinfällig machen. Am schönsten, so meine Ansicht, die Unabhängigkeit von anderen Herstellern oder Dienstleistern. Denn hat man es sich z.B. mit Google einmal bequem gemacht und benutzt es ein paar Jahre, wird man nur ganz, ganz schwer jemals wieder etwas ändern. Ähnlich wie beim Rauchen, "ich kann jederzeit aufhören", hm, hust, röchel .

Wenn man selbst nicht der absolute Server-Experte ist, dann gibt es über Snap, Container und andere Varianten fertige Images. Hier muss man den Erstellern vertrauen das diese einigermaßen Kompetent sind und die Lösung so erstellt wurde das die Sicherheit gewährleistet ist. Jedwede SW zum Internet geöffnet ist ein Sicherheitsrisiko. Bei gut programmierter, stets gepflegter Software ist das Risiko allerdings gering. Meist ist das größte Risiko der Anwender, mit einem "12345678" Passwort, doch da kann man ja selbst etwas tun . 

Ich persönlich denke Du solltest es mit Nextcloud versuchen. Je nach eigener Kompetenz, Zeitaufwand mit einem eigen aufgesetzten Server oder einer fertigen SW. Die Lernkurve ist am Anfang relativ groß, doch für mich war es am Ende leichter als am Anfang gedacht.


----------



## airXgamer (30. Juli 2019)

Ich habe für meine Nextcloud (auch hauptsächlich zum synchronisieren meiner Uni Unterlagen) hier Webhosting - 50 GB fuer nur 2,50 Euro pro Monat - manitu den Webhosting M für 2,50 im Monat - da brauchst du nur die Nextcloud aktuell halten und dir um den Unterbau des Systems keine Gedanken machen. 50GB reichen mir auch aus. Dazu gibts eine Domain und E-Mail Accounts dazu.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (30. Juli 2019)

Für ein paar Euro sich was zu mieten, ist natürlich auch eine  Möglichkeit, aber wo bleibt der Bastelspaß? Außerdem kostet das doch  aauf Dauer mehr, als sich einmal 'nen Rasp Pi zu kaufen.



Matusalem schrieb:


> Wenn man selbst nicht der absolute Server-Experte ist, dann gibt es über Snap, Container und andere Varianten fertige Images. Hier muss man den Erstellern vertrauen das diese einigermaßen Kompetent sind und die Lösung so erstellt wurde das die Sicherheit gewährleistet ist. Jedwede SW zum Internet geöffnet ist ein Sicherheitsrisiko. Bei gut programmierter, stets gepflegter Software ist das Risiko allerdings gering. Meist ist das größte Risiko der Anwender, mit einem "12345678" Passwort, doch da kann man ja selbst etwas tun .



Ich dachte dabei an Nextcloudpi. Und ich gehöre zum Glück nicht zur 12345678-Passwort-Gruppe. Ich habe für fast alle Dienste unterschiedliche Passwörter mit allem was an Zeichen dazugehört.
Die Frage ist auch, wenn ich mir eine Nextloud selber bastel, welchen Pi bzw. Alternative ich nutzen sollte

Und es stellt sich mir noch die Frage, ob ich den Fernzugriff der FritzBox, den ich mal vor langer Zeit eingerichtet habe, auch als DynDns-Ersatz nutzen kann.


----------



## Matusalem (30. Juli 2019)

>> Ich habe für fast alle Dienste unterschiedliche Passwörter mit allem was an Zeichen dazugehört.
Die Verwendung von HTTPS nicht vergessen, ein Zertifikate über Lets Encrypt und die Weiterleitungen nur für HTTP, HTTPS, dann bist Du schon gut gerüstet. Das Risiko ist natürlich nicht null wie bei zehntausenden oder hunderttausenden  anderen auch, welche Nextcloud verwenden. Wenn Du es noch sicherer haben möchtest, dann verwende einen anderen selbst definierten Ports für HTTPS für Nextcloud

>> Die Frage ist auch, wenn ich mir eine Nextloud selber bastel, welchen Pi bzw. Alternative ich nutzen sollte
Nextcloud Pi  Images gibt es meines Wissens für verschiedene Kleinstcomputer. Mit einem Raspi 3, kann man einen Datendurchsatz von ein paar 10Mbit/s erwarten. Wer mehr braucht müsste dann einen kräftigeren Kleinstcomputer verwenden, bzw. die neue Version des Raspi, Version 4  kaufen und warten bis Nextcloud Pi daran angepasst ist.

>>Und es stellt sich mir noch die Frage, ob ich den Fernzugriff der FritzBox, den ich mal vor langer Zeit eingerichtet habe, auch als DynDns-Ersatz nutzen kann.

Ja kannst Du. Der Link von My!Fritz lässt sich auch rein für DynDNS Zwecke nutzen.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (30. Juli 2019)

Matusalem schrieb:


> Nextcloud Pi  Images gibt es meines Wissens für verschiedene Kleinstcomputer. Mit einem Raspi 3, kann man einen Datendurchsatz von ein paar 10Mbit/s erwarten. Wer mehr braucht müsste dann einen kräftigeren Kleinstcomputer verwenden, bzw. die neue Version des Raspi, Version 4  kaufen und warten bis Nextcloud Pi daran angepasst ist.



Ich glaube zum Basteln und erstmal ein paar Dateien und Kontakte/Kalender synchronisieren, würde der 3er wohl reichen und kostet auch nicht viel. Soweit ich das gesehen habe, gibt es NextcloudPi auch für einige Odroid- und Rock-Platinen.


----------



## guss (30. Juli 2019)

Eine Nextcloud ist auf jeden Fall der richtige Schritt. Ich würde Dir folgendes empfehlen:

Hol Dir einen Uberspace und richte dort eine Nextcloud ein. Das kannst Du einen Monat lang kostenlos testen und danach ab minimal einem EUR zahlen, was Du willst (Ich zahle z.B. 10 EUR im Monat, weil ich den Hoster liebe ). Bei Uberspace, dem weltbesten Hoster, kannst Du nach Herzenslust basteln was das Zeug hält. 

Du wirst dann vermutlich bald feststellen, dass man bei Uberspace nur 10 GB bekommt und man es dort auch nicht erweitern kann. Nextcloud lässt sich aber über viele Wege mit externem Speicher versorgen. Ich habe z.B. meinen Homeserver per dyndns und SFTP angebunden. Das funktioniert perfekt und wenn Du in der Nextcloud bist, merkst Du gar nicht, dass das eine Verzeichnis in Mainz auf dem Uberspace Server und das andere Verzeichnis in Luzern in meinem Wohnzimmer liegt. 

Ich denke man kann sicher auch das FritzNas dort anbinden. Ich könnte es mal mit meiner FritzBox im Elternhaus in Deutschland testen, wenn Du es vorher wissen musst.

Meine Nextcloud bei Uberspace läuft jetzt schon viele Jahre. Die Updates von Nextcloud laufen alle sehr stabil und ich hatte bisher nie Probleme und habe schon mehrere Versionswechsel hinter mir. Meine Kalender, Kontakte, Notes, KeypassDB, usw. läuft alles dort. Nextcloud hat sogar einen eigenen Passwort Manager der gut funktioniert, aber mir nicht ganz so gut gefällt wie KeePassXC. Video Konferenz funktioniert auch wunderbar damit. Nextcloud ist einfach genial und Du wirst Google keine Träne nachweinen.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (30. Juli 2019)

Uberspace liest sich auch interessant.
Letztendlich werde ich selber mal die Sachen ausprobieren. Und selbst wenn das dazu führt, dass ich am Ende einen nicht funktionierenden Rasp Pi habe und Nextcloud als 1-Klick-App bei Manitu habe, habe ich zumindest ein bisschen gebastelt (software- wie hardwaretechnisch).


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (3. August 2019)

Ich habe mittlerweile ein bisschen an 'nem Raspi Pi 3 mit nextcloudpi herumgebastelt. Das Ergebnis waren graue Haare und eine kaputte SD-Karte (ob das was mit der Qualität von Intenso zu tun hat?). Zum Glück hatte ich noch in einem alten Handy eine SD-Karte über. Problem war, dass mir der Nextcloud-Client beim Hochladen von großen Dateimengen ständig Fehlermeldungen, wie 504 Gateway Timeout oder Internal Server Error ausgespuckt hat. Nach einiger Zeit bin ich aber auf die Lösung gekommen, ihn einfach 'ne Nacht lang durchlaufen zu lassen. Denn bei jedem Upload-Vorgang, der Fehler produziert hat, hat er es vorher geschafft, einige Dateien auf den Pi zu laden. Wenn der Durchlauf mit fertig war, hat er den nächsten Upload-Vorgang gestartet mit den aufgrund der Fehlermeldungen verworfenen Dateien. 
Meine Vermutung ist, dass die Fehlermeldungen deswegen enstehen, da der Pi langsam ist und auch bei diesem Vorgang sehr heiß wird.
Zugriff von außen ist auch möglich. NAT-Loopback scheint mein Router auch zu beherrschen, denn ich kann mit der DynDNS vom Fritz Fernzugang auch innerhalb meines Heimnetzwerkes auf die Cloud zugreifen.
Leider ist mein Laptop grade in Reparatur, sonst könnte ich auch mal einen Praxis-Test in der Uni machen.


----------



## airXgamer (3. August 2019)

Auf das dich die Nerven in langen Nächten nie verlassen mögen 

Wobei es da schönere Themen gibt, z.b. RAID 5 Wiederhestellung.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (4. August 2019)

Ich habe Semesterferien, also auch lange Nächte....


----------



## Pika_85 (4. August 2019)

Habe vor ca. 2 Monaten einen Nextcloud-Server auf der Arbeit aufgesetzt. Wir hatten vorher Dropbox benutzt, aber mein Chef wollte davon weg und die Daten lieber lokal auf einer eigenen Festplatte speichern.

Wir haben einen Windows 10 Rechner, der als Server fungiert und immer eingeschaltet ist. Auf diesem hab ich mit VirtualBox einen virtuellen Rechner erstellt und darauf Ubuntu-Server installiert.
Auf dem Ubuntu-Server habe ich dann nach dieser Anleitung Nextcloud installiert: Homeserver/NAS mit Ubuntu 18.04: Teil 5, Nextcloud - techgrube.de

Hat auch nur ca. eine Stunde gedauert, bis ich Nextcloud lauffähig hatte.

Den Ubuntu-Server habe ich in Virtualbox unter den Netzwerkeinstellungen eine Netzwerkbrücke eingerichtet, so dass er im Netzwerk als eigenständiger Rechner sichtbar ist.
Anschließend hab ich noch eine Port-Freigabe in der Fritzbox zu dem Ubuntu-Server eingestellt, und dann war Nextcloud auch von außerhalb erreichbar.

Erreichbar ist der Server jetzt unter der MyFritz-Adresse der Fritzbox. Man kann natürlich auch bei einem anderen Anbieter eine DynDNS-Adresse registrieren und diese benutzen, wenn keine feste IP verfügbar ist.

War alles relativ easy. Es entstehen jetzt auch keine monatlichen Kosten und der Speicherplatz wird nur durch die Festplattengröße begrenzt.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (5. August 2019)

Was mir in den letzten Tagen aufgefallen ist, dass sich die Nextcloud-App für's Smartphone nicht zum Hochladen großer Datenmengen eignet. Ich habe das mal mit meinen Fotos versucht, aber die 2 GB hat er auch nach zwei Tagen nicht im Ansatz geschafft. Einzelne Fotos schafft die App aber. D.h. Foto machen und automatisiert hochladen funktioniert problemlos. Für große Dateimengen muss es dann doch der PC sein.


----------



## guss (5. August 2019)

Ja die Nextcloud-App für's Smartphone hat noch Verbesserungspotential. Mein per SFTP angebundener Speicher funktioniert mit dem Foto Upload auch nicht fehlerfrei. Die Fotos werden zwar hoch geladen, aber trotzdem kommt bei jedem Foto eine Fehlermeldung. Scheinbar kommt die Rückmeldung, dass das Foto hochgeladen wurde zu spät an. Ich hatte das schon mal als Bug eingereicht, aber bisher kam noch keine Korrektur.  Auch werden Fotos immer sofort hoch geladen. Man kann es höchstens auf nur per WLAN und/oder nur während des Ladevorgangs umstellen. Aber eine Zeitverzögerung oder -einstellung fehlt.
Um Fotos vom Handy zu synchronisieren finde ich FolderSync zur Zeit noch wesentlich praktischer als Nextcloud direkt. Die Nextcloud App wird aber stetig weiter entwickelt und das bekommen sie sicher bald auch in den Griff. Meine Keypass DB synchronisiere ich per Nextcloud und das funktioniert super und die Notes App liebe ich auch. Notizen auf allen Geräte gleich ist genial. 
Nextcloud Talk funktioniert auch wunderbar.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (6. August 2019)

Hmmm, mittlerweile funktioniert Nextcloud nicht mehr. Im Nextcloudpi Webpanel spuckt er beim bei Nextcloud-check ein error aus. Neu-Installation bringt auch nichts.


----------



## airXgamer (11. August 2019)

Auf welcher Ebene hast du die Neuinstallation versucht? Bei den PIs ist SD Karte raus, formatieren und neu aufsetzen meist der schnellste Weg .


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (11. August 2019)

airXgamer schrieb:


> Auf welcher Ebene hast du die Neuinstallation versucht? Bei den PIs ist SD Karte raus, formatieren und neu aufsetzen meist der schnellste Weg .



Immer SD-Karte raus und bespielen.


----------



## Matusalem (12. August 2019)

Es ist zwar schon ein Jahr her das ich mich das letzte mal mit NextcloudPi beschäftigt habe (am Ende habe ich Nextcloud per snap image verwendet), doch ich hatte den Eindruck das das Team um Nextcloud Pi sehr aktiv ist und das man es gut per Forum der Nextcloud Seiten erreichen kann.

Nach 3 Jahren Nextcloud habe ich den Eindruck das die ein oder andere Warnung, bzw. sogar Error im Log nichts ungewöhnliches ist. Nextcloud funktionierte und nach Recherchen und einmal Rücksprache mit den Designern des Snap, waren die Meldungen am Ende nicht sehr relevant. Sprich Informieren ist super, wenn am Ende Nextcloud trotzt Fehlermeldung funktioniert dann scheint das durchaus akzeptabel.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (18. August 2019)

Jetzt nach weiterer Zeit des Testens bin ich wohl durch die Intenso-Hölle gegangen. Zu Anfang war es die SD-Karte, die sich verabschiedet hatte, vor ein paar Tagen wohl auch der USB-Stick. Ich hatte nämlich immer nach einigen Tagen in der Übersicht des Web-Panels die Fehlermeldung "Nextcloud check error". Vor ein paar Tagen ist mir dann aufgefallen, dass der Pfad, wo die Nextcloud-Daten lagen (also der Stick), nicht mehr existierte. Daraus schließe ich, dass es den Stick immer nach ein paar Tagen erwischte. 
Jetzt sind sowohl SD-Karte als auch USB-Stick von Sand Disk und es läuft alles bisher ohne Probleme. Auch die Fehlermeldungen im Client sind verschwunden. Hoffentlich bleibt das jetzt auch dauerhaft.


----------

